# Playa Linda, Aruba



## sheilas (Nov 26, 2009)

Can someone tell me the location of L59 unit.  We are booked for late June, 2010 and I was wondering if this is a decent location?  Thanking you in advance for any help.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 26, 2009)

Are you sure it is L59?  I went to their website and hit resort layout but did not see an L59.  You might want to check their website for yourself.  Linda


----------



## jadejar (Nov 27, 2009)

That should be lanai unit 59, bottom floor on Holiday Inn side, right up near the beach.  The lanai units are shown on the Playa Linda website at the bottom of the resort layout page.  That location would make me happy.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 28, 2009)

I see it now Jade - does that mean they are directly on the beach?  I usually go to Azzurro for dinner and have to admit I have never been on the beach in front of Playa Linda.  Linda


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 28, 2009)

lanai 59 is a primo unit - 

you have a large size porch literally facing the boardwalk and beach..... quick run inside for ice, beer, the bathroom, etc.

is this a rental from an owner?  if yes - then you would "keep" this unit.  if it is an RCI exchange -expect that it will be substituted for another unit that week.

if you are at azurros facing the water,  the lanais are the bottom floor on your right.  59 is on the holiday inn side,  not the pool side.


----------



## Larry (Nov 30, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> lanai 59 is a primo unit -
> 
> you have a large size porch literally facing the boardwalk and beach..... quick run inside for ice, beer, the bathroom, etc.
> 
> ...



They do not substitute units. You will receive what is on your confirmation


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 30, 2009)

I will beg to differ  - yes you will see the unit number on the confirm letter.  You CAN get a second letter a few weeks before arriving changing your unit number to another similar unit.

Had it happen before (at the PL before I bought there).  Excuse is "owner decided to use it and we had another to use for RCI exchange".

IF you do a direct rental from an owner, they cannot change it unless there is an issue for maintenance on the unit.


----------



## sheilas (Nov 30, 2009)

*Playa Linda*

This was an exchange with my Hyatt points through Interval. Thanks for the feedback !


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 1, 2009)

If they DO change your room - at least make sure you like the view (you have none in a lanai - the only disadvantage).   You really can't go wrong in any of the units - you don't spend a lot of time there !


----------



## Larry (Dec 5, 2009)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I will beg to differ  - yes you will see the unit number on the confirm letter.  You CAN get a second letter a few weeks before arriving changing your unit number to another similar unit.
> 
> Had it happen before (at the PL before I bought there).  Excuse is "owner decided to use it and we had another to use for RCI exchange".
> 
> IF you do a direct rental from an owner, they cannot change it unless there is an issue for maintenance on the unit.



OK but my experience has been differrent. I own six weeks at playa linda and have exchanged for friends and relatives at least six times and in every case they got the unit on the confirmation through rci and II, i have even used  an AC for my daughter and she got the unit which was on the sixth floor pool and OV.


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the view of unit 523?  and does anyone know if the new townhomes have ocean view?  Hoping to exchange or rent for march 2011.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 20, 2010)

523 is in the center section overlooking the pool with ocean view on the other side. 

the townhouses are along the side of the property.  "Ocean view" would be a view from a well placed window or from a side balcony view of the townhouses.

I would plan on renting - you are unlikely to get an exchange - March is still pretty much "high season" and owners use or rent.


----------

